# Best Drywall Lift



## sjbaptista (Oct 29, 2016)

We are in the market for a new drywall lift, I need suggestions. 
Models Im looking at 

This one is at local supplier 
http://www.tswfast.com/product/drywall-carts-and-lifts/GLODPH11

Name brand
panel lift 138-2
http://www.telproinc.com/products/worlds-best-drywall-lifts/

Heres a cheap one
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JMP1L8O?psc=1


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

If you just need a lift for one job get the cheapest one the cheapest all work and don't last . If you want to do this job as a career the only lift to look at is the tel pro 138-2 don't get the chain drive it's a super nice lift and is buy far the smoothest lift but it's too big and the is a big problem on most regular jobs


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gordie said:


> If you just need a lift for one job get the cheapest one the cheapest all work and don't last . If you want to do this job as a career the only lift to look at is the tel pro 138-2 don't get the chain drive it's a super nice lift and is buy far the smoothest lift but it's too big and the is a big problem on most regular jobs


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## sjbaptista (Oct 29, 2016)

I would probably use it about 8 times a year or so.
Basement remodels ,kitchens, additions.


----------

